# Maurice Taylor!!



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

It looks like once he gets use to this team, he is going to be a good player. I know many of you don't think he can play but I think Isiah made a good move by picking up Taylor.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Blah...*

He's a good OFFENSIVE player. He doesn't board or play defense and is a guy that hates to give the ball up once he gets it. We need back backboard assaulters, not more soft big guys.


----------



## RHJENYK (Jan 5, 2005)

GO KNICKS :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

INSIDE ADDITION 



> Following the Feb. 24 trade that brought Maurice Taylor to the Knicks, Herb Williams placed a call to Rockets assistant Patrick Ewing. Williams wanted to find out why Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy banished Taylor to the injured list for more than a month, but never got an answer.





> "Me and Jeff never had any blowups or cursing matches," Taylor said. "But I think if you know Jeff, he's a creature of habit. When I went out with the flu, they had won five, six in a row. It was the team he chose to go with.


Taylor made for NY 



> But one team's trash is another team's treasure. The Rockets got Taylor's contract off their books and the Knicks got rid of their least productive players for the low-post scorer they desperately needed. Maybe Taylor's defense and conditioning weren't up to Van Gundy's standards. But there's no question about his scoring ability, and if he learned anything about defense from the Knicks' former coach, it's all good.





> Coach Herb Williams hasn't tried to conceal his delight about adding Taylor's shooting. "The one thing I remember is we could not stop him when he played in Houston," Williams said. "From the outside and the inside, we couldn't stop him. For whatever reason, Jeff wasn't playing him. I don't know, maybe it was defense or a lack of doing something else. I always knew the guy could score."


----------

